# am I in trouble or what?



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

I hope I can find some support here about my situation. I think I have become what i used to try to guard against. I made sure I could have my pets in my new place. I've rented all of the times before. for the last year and a few months I have had one over the limit in my building for cats because I helped a friend who already had 3, because she found a kitten in her yard. they had tried ti find the owner but I think the kitty was dumped. so. 

Now I've bought a condo (didn't get to see the pet policy for the condo til now, the money is transferred) with a total pet limit of 2 (with a variance, which has to be applied for). there is an ammendment that seems to allow the 2 cats and up to 2 fish tanks (i have 2 frogs). I cannot let go of any of my cats. It is causing me some stress at the the thought;


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Before you freak out look into the variance more. You never know, you might be able to squeeze one more in.

I don't understand why some condo boards have a policy that allows certain numbers of animals even if you BUY the place! What right does anyone (aside from local government, for obvious reasons) have to tell you how many pets you can have in YOUR home!?

Anyways, before you get too freaked out you might as well find out what your options are.


----------



## Princess_Sparkle (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you over by 1 cat? I don't see the harm, if you own the condo well then I don't see how htey would find out you have too many, unless someone has to come in. I think you can get away with an extra cat easier then an extra dog. Good luck!


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

My boyfriend and I don't even pay extra for our dog and cat, because we told them, but they never put it on the lease! If you feel really bad about it, talk to them, but honestly I don't know how they would know if you have one extra, especially since you own the place and aren't renting. Kind of a weird agreement, but I don't know a whole lot about condos.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeaaaahhhhhh, I wouldn`t worry about it at ALL. Our apartment allows one(dog, cat) pet. We got a varience to have the dog and the cat. Under cover of darknesss we moved in the other pets(4 rats, 2 gerbils, 2 dragons, one snnake, one mouse, one scorpion, one fish, three birds) then came Tucker; cat #2. not only do they not notice, our neighbors have similar situations annd nnobody cares. you will be fine.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

If I were you, I wouldn't even tell them you're over by one cat. That being said though, it depends what the consequences are and if you're willing to risk that?

We're just renting and I really wanted to be upfront with the real estate about pets when we moved but we found it very hard to get a place that allowed pets so we applied for a place that didn't say pets allowed but also didn't say no pets. We did not tell them when we signed the lease that we have two indoor only cats. We've been here 1.5 years now and no one has said anything (we've only had one real estate inspection and had the cats in boarding for that). We know however that the consequences of being caught may be us being evicted and we've got my Mum's place we can go to if we really need to anyway.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

After renting for years and having to abide by the rules, the *first* thing I would find out about before buying a place is their animal restrictions. An HOA can kick you out for breaking the rules. They're VERY strict here in California. Plus, you usually have to initial next to every clause in a contract, at least here.

I would apply for the variance right away.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with Marie. Very good advice!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

In my country, laws, ordinances and regulations are hugely less important than the relationship between the people. Maybe in your area too, if your pets don't bother anyone, it'd be strange that someone suddenly decides to enforce "the law". 

I signed a "zero pets" lease with my landlord, which is why I only have 2 cats. LOL As he himself said, at this stage he prefers ME with 2 cats than someone new, a stranger, with zero pets.

Remember: asking for forgiveness is always better than asking for permission. By then it's likely that there'll be a nice relationship, not a cold "regulation". That said, again, I live in a very non-anglo-saxon kind of mentality country. This is the Middle East.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know much about the system over there.

I find it odd that someone could dictate how many pets you could have in a property you OWN. Personally I'd leave it until someone mentions it- I mean, considering you own it and I'm guessing your cats are most likely indoor only- who's ever going to know?!

We are currently renting due to a relocation- we had a nightmare finding somewhere to live because of our two cats (we didn't mention the other pets). Turns out our current landlord couldn't care less- sometimes I wonder if he'd even notice if we moved a lion in here!


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Princess_Sparkle said:


> Are you over by 1 cat? I don't see the harm, if you own the condo well then I don't see how htey would find out you have too many, unless someone has to come in. I think you can get away with an extra cat easier then an extra dog. Good luck!


I agree with you. One more cat certainly cannot make a difference and if holding back the truth a little :devil keeps a home for a kitty, I would do it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I adopted a second cat 6 months ago and my landlord doesn't know yet. He spent a couple hours in the apt. one day and he didn't see or hear her, even though the whole apt. is as big as 1 room. When I have to move to a new place, I plan to say that I have ONE cat, and if they ever see the second cat, I'll say I'm cat-sitting for a friend for a few days.


----------



## Princess_Sparkle (Dec 16, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Yes, I adopted a second cat 6 months ago and my landlord doesn't know yet. He spent a couple hours in the apt. one day and he didn't see or hear her, even though the whole apt. is as big as 1 room. When I have to move to a new place, I plan to say that I have ONE cat, and if they ever see the second cat, I'll say I'm cat-sitting for a friend for a few days.


 
LOL Good idea about the pet sitting. I ended up telling my landlord that about my 2nd dog, then just said they never came back for the dog. 

Im a breeder also, so when my female had pups, we kept one back and now have 3 dogs. THey didn't say anything about it, now the new cat. Well I am not saying anything about her either. I pay my rent on time in full, take care of the home very well and I work in a vet clinic so they know I love my animals!! lol


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

thanks for all of the response; if i get the variance i can have 2 cats. technically then i'd be over by 1. I am sick. I kind of knew the limit would technically be 2. that seems to be the norm. i have had 3 in previous places but i must have had that lucky streak. those cats are long in heaven, well, Sam was a loner for 2 apartments, but I did have guinea pigs without a problem for a few years, even here in this apartment building. then in 2007/2008 everyone of them had passed away. i am planning some strategic frosting of the patio door and the bedroom window. with cat tree's. not sure how it's go but I do want privacy on the first floor. i hate the fish bowl effect. I don't want to live with the blinds drawn.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Before you move in try and get a variance for ALL of your pets.

There are SO MANY posts, here and on classified websites that go something like "My landlord won't let me keep my new puppy/kitten  I need to find it a home!" Well, TBH if you get a new pet when you KNOW your landlord or condo board won't allow it all you're doing is hurting the animal. I personally think it's incredibly irresponsible to 'hide' a pet. You will get caught eventually, and then it won't matter how long you've had the pet because you're clearly in the wrong.

I'm sorry to be such a downer but I see ads searching for homes for pets that should never have been put in that situation, and it is so preventable that it makes me very angry. Part of the reason my SO and I purchased, and purchased without a condoboard, is because I needed a place where I knew my pets would be safe to stay with us. It's a commitment we make as their guardians.

OP See if you can get a variance for both of them. If not then my suggestion would be either find one of your cats a good home (which would be heartbreaking) or see if you can't I'd try to resell the place and look for another home where you aren't breaking rules to have your pets and count it as a lifelesson learned.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

librarychick said:


> Before you move in try and get a variance for ALL of your pets.
> 
> There are SO MANY posts, here and on classified websites that go something like "My landlord won't let me keep my new puppy/kitten  I need to find it a home!" Well, TBH if you get a new pet when you KNOW your landlord or condo board won't allow it all you're doing is hurting the animal. I personally think it's incredibly irresponsible to 'hide' a pet. You will get caught eventually, and then it won't matter how long you've had the pet because you're clearly in the wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Well said!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to agree with Librarychick as well. I wouldn't lie. The mistake was yours and if you get caught it's just going to 'cause trouble and lots of hard feelings. 

My complex only allows one cat and I figured I'd give it a shot and talked to the Landlord before I signed any papers. I explained I had two already, that one was older(stretching the truth a bit, Mow is only 7) and they were attached (Outright big fat lie, MowMow would be thrilled if Book disappeared for good)and that I'd hate to choose between them. They checked my references and my previous landlord gave me a glowing one and told me they could be flexible with the rules and let me have two cats.

I realize it doesn't always work out great but I felt good that I was up front and honest and it all worked out.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I also agree with Librarychick. Better safe than sorry by being upfront about your animals. If you ask up front they may be lenient, but if they catch you in intentional violation of the rules and lying on a contract then there could be big problems. 

I hope you can find some sort of honest resolution to this for the sake of your animals.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

I just got back from visiting the new place and I met a neighbor who has been there 6 years. she has 2 cats and a dog and has never had a problem; I was relieved; thanks to those who support me; i knew there would be others who would not; I feel that I have to go ahead with my move (Kinda have to). I have to try. I have signed nothing with them yet so, we'll see.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

If my landlord didn't approve of my pets, the 3 of us would go, not just the 2 of them. Same as you don't give up your children to adoption because the new apt doesn't allow kids. People who advertise their furkids because of a new apt are way less committed to their cats than me. No point of comparison. Same with the loads of people who throw their cats to the streets because their new SO doesn't like cats and they're moving in together. All these are the strays I feed, and their offspring.

It's about trying to keep the apt., not about trying to keep the cats.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

I couldn't agree with straysmommy more. If I got caught and they decided to care(unlikely) that we have the extra cat, we would all leave. Even if it was an issue with the mouse or fish, we would all go, not just the mouse or fish. We understand the risk we are taking and are looking into buying a home when the lease is up but we are a family, not two people with a number of animal companions.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm the same as Straysmommy and Pixal.

There is no way our cats would go anywhere without us. And we knew what we were doing when we chose not to tell the real estate about the cats so if we get kicked out, we would take full responsibility and leave.

That being said, I do also agree with the people who have said it is better to be honest and it's irresponsible to get into this situation. That's all very true. It just depends how you deal with the consequences. I think sometimes "landlord won't allow us to keep the pets" is sometimes abit of an excuse for people who can't be bothered doing all they can to keep their pets with them. I stress the word some here - I know there are others who do genuinely care they have to give up their pets but really, they should have considered the consequences of having pets when they weren't supposed to in the first place..


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you'll find that the rules won't be enforced unless there is trouble, or cat hating neighbours. i.e. Cats roaming the building and invading apartments or smells and unclean habits. I also have the feeling that the only thing they can do if you refuse to get rid of the 'offending' animal is to force a buyout of '*your' *apartment.

This is partly guesswork gained through my looking into getting a condo. These rules are mainly to catch irresponsible people of which there are a few in this world.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

My boyfriend and I live in apartments that is animal friendly. When we moved in June we didn't have any pets. We signed a waiver basically saying that we are responsible for our pets,taking care of them, etc. There was no pet "limit". A month after we moved we got a puppy. Two months ago we got a kitten. A month ago we got a second kitten. They know about the puppy and love her, they do not know about the cats... theres no need. That being said, it is easier to deal with this if you were renting than buying. 

True it is easy to hide cats and you could always say you are cat sitting but if you plan to live there long term then I would suggest you be upfront with them. Just explain the situation and said that you were not fully aware that the pet limit was 2. Worst case you can resell the place if you have to.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can't claim ignorance when you've signed the paperwork. The only way they can enforce pet limits is to put it in writing, so I'm pretty sure it was in the document the OP signed. Some HOA's are "to the letter" strict. My Mom wanted a new front door and had to get her choice approved. You can't have anything on the balcony unless it's approved. Everyone's shades and blinds have to be a certain color and type. 

On the other hand, my sister lives in a townhouse with no HOA, and she wishes there was one. She's treating for termites, but her neighbors are refusing. Idiots.


----------

